# Very sad news re: Samual



## outlawridge (Feb 25, 2008)

Today, Dave and I found Samual lying in one of his favorite spots in the thicket and he was gone. He must have passed within the hour. We only were able to give this gentle and sweet soul 8 weeks of our love. He and I were very bonded and I knew from the start he had picked me. Others felt the same. There was always something extra special inside him and I had told Dave several days ago that it is almost like someone other than a donkey was in there. Not to insult donkeys, it was just so very different, deep, and soulful. The last three days he would lie down alot and was perfectly content eating that way. He also seemed to have started to lose a little weight again. Deep inside I felt he was letting himself go now that he no longer needed to wait for someone to love and care for him.

Rest in peace my gentle old man, I love you so much....


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 25, 2008)

rest in peace Samual.

i am so glad he had a great last few weeks with someone to love him.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your lose. Samual was so lucky to be so loved at the end of his life. Your loved that donkey and made him happy for the remainder of his days. I cried when I read your post. It was so sad. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## minimule (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sorry he's gone but you gave him the best ending he could have had. He knew you loved him.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 25, 2008)

oh no, i'm so sorry





i know how you feel, we only were able to give Wilbur 4 months... would have given anything to have gotten hold of him sooner...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2008)

Rest in peace, Samual. Thank you so much for giving him the perfect passing..he knew love in the end. So many donkey or other animals never get to experience any kind of love in there lives. Your comment about someone being inside of him that was almost not like a donkey.....that is just the perfect way to describe a donkeys nature, towards the end. They are the most loving gentle creatures out. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for your kind words and thoughts. .....


----------



## minie812 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of losing him but knowing you gave him something wonderful like a loving home somehow makes it a little more bearable....RIP little guy!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 26, 2008)

I am truly sorry for your loss of such a gentle man, as everyone else has said you should take comfort in knowing that you and Samual had such a connection from the first sight of each other, and that you made his final weeks very loving and happy!

Again I am very sorry for the loss of your special man



rest peacefully Dear Samual!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 26, 2008)

So sad to hear about dear sweet old Samual



I think his story touched everyone here, I know it did me





Rest in Peace, sweet old man


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 26, 2008)

I very much appreciate all of your kind words. Samual's favorite thing was when I would stand or sit right in front of him and rest our foreheads together while I cradled his cheeks in my hands. I did this one more time when we found him...


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry for your loss but glad he found love in the last part of his life,


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear the news, but bless you for alll you did to help him...

LIz R.


----------



## outlawridge (Mar 16, 2008)

I very much appreciate everyone's kindness and support. Sure miss that old man


----------

